# replacing rubber window glazing.



## dwag (Jun 21, 2016)

I have a 2005 keystone outback sydney addition 30RLS travel trailer. I want to replace the rubber window glazing as the old white has mildew and is shrinking and getting dried out. I have called a thousand places including the manufacture and the window maker itself and I do not get much help in finding the material. Anyone done this or had the same problem. Some windows have several different types and sizes and configurations. Thanks


----------



## C Nash (Jun 22, 2016)

A mixture of water and clorox will get the mildew off but want help shrinking.


----------

